# Crankshaft pulley



## tone1755 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi does anybody knows the size socket to remove the crank pulley on 94 Altima, im about to replace my timing chains . i checked my cams and jumped a couple of links and do i need a tool to remove the pulley once i get that bolt off. thanx


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

im almost postive its a 24mm


----------

